# 2 Fragen zu dem be quiet!  Dark Rock Advanced C1 und Dark Rock 2



## UltraPhilSKill (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Frage 1: Mindfactory.de hat ja im Moment ein Angebot, die bieten den neuen Dark Rock 2 von be quiet für nur 50€ an. Der Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Vorgängermodel) kostet nur 10€ weniger. Lohnen sich die 10€ mehr für den Nachfolger?
Frage 2: Werden die Preise der beiden in den nächsten 3 Monaten vielleicht stark sinken? Immerhin ist der Dark Rock 2 erst seit ein paar Wochen draußen und der Dark Rock "1" müsste dadurch ja auch billiger werden. Ich würde den CPU Kühler sowieso erst in circa 3 Monaten benutzen, da ich dann wahrscheinlich alle Teile für meinen neuen PC komplett hätte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Edit: Bei der letzten Antwortmöglichkeit meine ich mit Dark Rock, den Dark Rock 2!! Sorry, hatte die wohl vergessen einzutippen^^


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Lässt du dich auch zu einem anderen kühler überreden? Etwa Thermalright Macho? sogar als limitierte Special-Edition erhältlich.

[x] Ansonsten den Dark Rock 2 in drei Monaten kaufen.


----------



## haxb0x (30. Mai 2012)

Wieso, ist der Macho besser? Überlege mir gerade auch den Dark Rock zu holen.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Er hat ein Top P/LV


----------



## haxb0x (30. Mai 2012)

Ja okay.... Beim BlackRocks solls ja Probleme geben, wenn die RAM-Riegel zu dicht am Sockel liegen :/. oO Die Farbe vom Macho ist aber echt gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Finde ich auch. 

Schaue dir mal Noctua an


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

UltraPhilSKill schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Frage 1: Mindfactory.de hat ja im Moment ein Angebot, die bieten den neuen Dark Rock 2 von be quiet für nur 50€ an. Der Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Vorgängermodel) kostet nur 10€ weniger. Lohnen sich die 10€ mehr für den Nachfolger?


 
Ja weil du den Dark Rock 2 wesentlich einfacher verbauen kannst als den ersten. Daher unbedingt den Nachfolger nehmen.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja weil du den Dark Rock 2 wesentlich einfacher verbauen kannst als den ersten. Daher unbedingt den Nachfolger nehmen.



Habe gehört, das wäre nur minimal spürbar.


----------



## haxb0x (30. Mai 2012)

DAS ist natürlich ein Argument. Hat BeQuiet die Höhe verändert wg. der RAMs?


Noctua-Braun geht ja noch, aber das andere ist ja schon nicht mehr oliv, sondern mehr so eine Schlammfarbe ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Habe gehört, das wäre nur minimal spürbar.


 
Ich hatte den ersten verbaut und das ist echt mies gewesen. Den zweiten hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand aber ein Bekannter und der sagte dass der Einbau jetzt einfacher von der Hand geht und da er Profi ist vertraue ich seinem Urteil.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

OK. Hat er den ersten auch mal berbaut?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> OK. Hat er den ersten auch mal berbaut?


 
Sonst hätte er das nicht gesagt.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Dann klingt der 2er immer interessanter. Auch für Mich.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Dann klingt der 2er immer interessanter. Auch für Mich.


 
Ich finde den Dark Rock sehr geil weil er 1. echt klasse aussieht. Wenn du den in der Hand hast denkst du dass das Teil aus einem Stück gefräst wurde -- was auch an dem Deckel liegt der alles abschließt und 2. ist die Leistung des Kühlers hervorragend. Er muss sich nicht hinter den Silver Arrow oder K2 verstecken.
Daher bedauere ich es auch dass er nicht leistungsstark genug ist für den 3930k. Aber kein Luftkühler schafft den. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Auch nicht ohne OC?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Auch nicht ohne OC?


 
Bis 4,2GHz schaffen die das aber ich wollte ja mehr.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Dann bist du aber selber schuld


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (31. Mai 2012)

Aus dem Grund, weil der Dark Rock die RAM Module bedeckt, habe ich mir extra die Low Profile Variante des Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeichers geplant zu kaufen   Dann dürften da noch 5mm Platz sein xD


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Die sind super. Berichte dann mal, obs geklappt hat.


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (31. Mai 2012)

Berichten werde ich es euch erst in 3 Monaten können ;( Dann habe ich nämlich alle Teile vollständig.
Ich verspreche aber, dass ich es dann aber posten werde, ob es alles gepasst hat


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

UltraPhilSKill schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund, weil der Dark Rock die RAM Module bedeckt, habe ich mir extra die Low Profile Variante des Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeichers geplant zu kaufen   Dann dürften da noch 5mm Platz sein xD


 
Mit Low Profil RAMs wirst du keine Probleme haben. Viel Spaß mit dem Kühler.


----------

